# HDPE blank to slingshot



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

All right, This video shows how I make a slingshot from a HDPE blank


----------



## Mes (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice video! Thank's for sharing


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Really cool video! I think these HDPE slings are the business! Great work


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Matt, I'd love to get one of those. Will you pm me with the info if you're selling or trading or whatev?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice job on the slingshot and on the video.  All the info there and the non essentials edited out.      Way to go!


----------



## flaco (Mar 5, 2015)

If you don't mind can you elaborate on the melting method you used, Fast or Slow cooling, times and temp used and was the block planed, the HDPE block appears to be warp and burn free.

Nice job on the shooters, liked the color combo alot!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Really nice job on those, thanks for the video!

The're great looking shooters!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

And then there is the rest of us that make slingshot slowly, with more pain and not so perfect 

Very good video, I like it a lot.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Matt great video :headbang:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

flaco said:


> If you don't mind can you elaborate on the melting method you used, Fast or Slow cooling, times and temp used and was the block planed, the HDPE block appears to be warp and burn free.
> 
> Nice job on the shooters, liked the color combo alot!


Thanks!

I tend not to use the slow cool method. It takes me forever! In my kitchen oven I bake at 365F. I have posted a few other videos in this section that will cover the process more in depth.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

It seems the making of the blanks is where all the hard work is. The actual slingshot making, appears to be a breeze with your methods (and way lower on tooling costs). Great work! I love my frame like this and shoot it more than any other design. Is there any other finishing work done after the router, such as sanding or polishing?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

toolmantf99 said:


> It seems the making of the blanks is where all the hard work is. The actual slingshot making, appears to be a breeze with your methods (and way lower on tooling costs). Great work! I love my frame like this and shoot it more than any other design. Is there any other finishing work done after the router, such as sanding or polishing?


If the planing and router work are done correctly no other sanding or polishing will be necessary. Using a template and router as opposed to a sanding drum to get the profile all but eliminates the need for sanding.


----------



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you for the tutorial. This has helped me out on some HDPE projects I am making.


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

Really enjoyed that informative video. Thank you for taking time to put it together!! I'm Interested in the process that gets it to slabs ........


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Pauli said:


> Really enjoyed that informative video. Thank you for taking time to put it together!! I'm Interested in the process that gets it to slabs ........


I've got videos that show from 5 gallon bucket to slab posted in this section.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Not only are you a maestro at HDPE SSs but also an excellent videographer! I see you used a bit thicker billet/blank/slab, nice and comfy. Matt, you talk just like me. Now, I'm older. Do I get royalties? hehe I swear, on the phone our wives would get us confused with each other. I used to have a beard for years and it was red also while my head of hair was dark brown. Who the heck was your dad? LOL

I really like the attachment to the fork you invented.

Nice shop too, mate!!


----------



## flaco (Mar 5, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Pauli said:
> 
> 
> > Really enjoyed that informative video. Thank you for taking time to put it together!! I'm Interested in the process that gets it to slabs ........
> ...


I appreciate the videos, very informative and I would like to get a little more info from you since I will not be using buckets, instead I'm collecting our recyclable HDPE from containers we use daily and need to know when I have enough to to do a melt.

If you could share withe us the dimensions of your blanks and finished weight it will give us an idea when we have collected enough.

Thanks.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

flaco said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli said:
> ...


Check out this tread. It should provide about as much info as is available anywhere on the subject.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22723-hdpe-sheet/


----------

